
I significantly underestimated the power of Jeff Bezos - warent
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/i-significantly-underestimated-power-jeff-bezos-franklin-foer
======
itchyjunk
Well, media has the ability to make or break a company. This seems like the
other side of the coin. Is a company obligated to try what it can to keep a
good image or side with moral values? I don't see a clear answer here.

